

RIP, dmr - breadbox
http://www.muppetlabs.com/~breadbox/rip-dmr.html

======
stevelosh
I love the `return 0;`. Something sad has happened, but it's not the end of
the world and everyone continues on.

~~~
azelfrath
I think "return -1;" would have been appropriate =(

But seriously, this page actually brought a tear to my eye. It's like all the
C code in the world right now feels a little less cheerful...

EDIT: But yes, there is something oddly inspiring about the world just moving
on.

~~~
someone13
Personally, I would rather an ENOENT error. Seems ... fitting, somehow.

Well, either that or the Windows error STATUS_OBJECT_NAME_NOT_FOUND.

------
foenix
Man, I was just diving into C this week with Shaw's learn C the hard way and K
& R (I'm beginning to wrap my head around pointers. Quite beautiful, really).

This snippet made me tear up. RIP, Dennis Ritchie.

------
ineedtosleep
RIP, Dennis Ritchie.

I love that the tribute code is short, concise and has enormous meaning.

~~~
faizanaziz
Couldn't agree more

------
rhdoenges
Something about C saying that is incredibly depressing. I cried.

~~~
anigbrowl
Me also. Very sad news.

------
oracuk
I know change happens, maybe it's a function of my age but this increasingly
feels like I am living in a different world to the one I started my career in.
Interestingly it's no the technology that that feels different, it's the loss
of people and companies that shaped the older world.

------
bgarbiak
I'm going back to this page almost every hour today and every time I get to
"goodbye, dad\n" part I'm getting emotional... Excellent homage.

------
jmagar
This marks the end of all my "Hello World!" first programs; replaced by
"goodbye, dad\n"

------
nicks22
Legends like DMR don't die, they just gosub without return

------
jgrahamc
}

------
ryfm
main(void)

------
adgar
I know it's kinda tasteless, but `puts` is more appropriate.

~~~
breadbox
Maybe, but printf() is the function used in the original hello-world program
on p.6 of K&R.

